# Middle name to go with Amelia ...



## x__Hannah__x

Finally thought of a name to call my little girl, love the name Amelia :)

Just need to find a middle name...:flower:

What does everyone think?


x


----------



## Samemka

I think Amelia Grace sounds nice :)


----------



## x Nicki x

saml1 said:


> I think Amelia Grace sounds nice :)

I was going to say this. My niece is Amia Grace and I love it x


----------



## Samemka

Amelia Rose is lovely too :)


----------



## RubyRainbows

I love Amelia Rose -- Amelia Grace flows well too!

More suggestions -- 

Amelia Elizabeth
Amelia Jaide
Amelia Sophia
Amelia Lynn
Amelia Paige
Amelia Kate


----------



## Jessica214

saml1 said:


> Amelia Rose is lovely too :)

thats what i was going to say :)


----------



## catfromaus

I think it should be something with one syllable- Rose immediately popped into my mind.


----------



## MUMOF5

I agree with others, Amelia Rose and Amelia Grace are beautiful :flower:. Amelia Jane also sounds good. :thumbup:. xx


----------



## Rikki

I agree - one syllable sounds better. Amelia Jane reminds me of the Enid Blyton books though! And she was very naughty!!


----------



## LunaRose

I like Amelia Rose & Amelia Grace too! xx


----------



## LeighAnne89x

I was thinking Amelia Rose or Amelia Grace too :D x


----------



## NatalieP

Amelia Marie


----------



## Belle

its gotta be Amelia Rose! so pretty!


----------



## Daisybell

I was going to say Amelia Rose I really love that name xx


----------



## PrayinForBaby

NatalieP picked what I like...Amelia Marie :flower:


----------



## amyclaire

ive had amelia rose and amelia grace picked out as 2 of my favourites for ages :)
also amelia may/mae?
agree about the 1 syllable thing as well, definitely sounds better.
amelia faye
amelia brooke
amelia rae
amelia beth
amelia dawn
amelia jade
amelia jo
amelia skye


also neve elle eve but im not sure they sound right, esp those with ee sounds xxxx


----------



## jayne191284

Amelia Grace
Amelia Rose
Amelia May
Amelia Jade
Amelia Louise

xx


----------



## Taurustot09

I love Amelia Rose :)


----------

